# New 20 Gallon Setup



## five_texans (Dec 29, 2005)

I am going to be starting a 20 gallon freshwater. I am looking for some options for my community of fish, environment, etc.

I realize this is a pretty open and vague question, but I have a nice clean new tank that I need to develop.

Thanks!

Five_Texans


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

First thing you need to do is cycle the tank, which you can search posts on this forum to learn about or someone else may fill you in. 

Also think about what kinds of fish you like and we can steer you in the right way


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hmmmm..... Be a little more specific. Do you know what your tap water's ph and if it's hard or soft.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Well, some of the fish I have in my 20 gallon that I would recommend for you is: 4 long-finned zebra danios, 4 gold barbs, 3 cories, 1 swordtail or 1 dwarf gourami, and 3 otos. You could also put around 4-6 ghost shrimp in there too, if you want. I would plant it and use natural colored gravel (looks WAY better than any color-coated gravel, IMO).

Welcome to Fishforums, BTW!


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Here's two sites that will give you some basic info on all kinds of different species so you can see what you like, fits the parameters you'll provide, & what gets along.


----------



## five_texans (Dec 29, 2005)

I appreciate the replies. I would rather have a nice 55 to be setting up, but for now it is a 20. Although if I had a 55 gallon I would probably do a marine tank.

Our water is hard with ph a bit low, but not by much.

I woud rather have a 2-4 nice fish rather than a tank that looks like the fish store with 50 fish in a tank. 

Would you recommend live or artificial plants? Real rock formations or the fake ones? 

I am just wanting to get a few things in order before I fill the tank and begin cycling my tank.

Thanks.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

live plants or fake, real rock or plastic, these are questions only you can answer, its all about preference. you really need to think about how much you want to take care of, live plants have advantages and disadvantages. rock isnt much different than plastic. so... just figure out what you want it to look like.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yup levels right. Live plants are more care & you probally need a different light than normally. Real rock or fake doesn't matter unless if your getting some mto raise ph.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

IMO real would look much better. Also live plants benefit the tank and fish.

Ooo if your looking for a few nice fish have you considered a African Butterfly Fish? http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_pantodon.php It takes some special feeding for it, though.


----------



## five_texans (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks. I used to live in E. Africa, near the s****s of Lake Kivu and Lake Tanganika.  I was hoping to be able to buy a few African Cichlads, but I believe this tank is too small for them. I'll have to wait until later and get a 55 gallon or bigger. 

I set the tank up last night, and I've begun the fishless cycle process. So, now I need to make a conclusion on the fish I'm gonna get.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I actually think there is some small Tanganyikan cichlids that could go in there look into it some more.


----------

